
10 Examples of Well-Designed Search UIs - sam9
https://blog.swiftype.com/2017/12/13/10-examples-well-designed-search-uis/
======
sova
They all look identical with autocomplete - is that all it takes to make a
good search UI? The mouse is used in every single demo, which seems
unnecessary to me. It's cool, but this is clearly just a product plug.

